# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چجوری تا دیر وقت بخونم؟

## mhsn.1177mj

سلام عزیزان من همیشه نزدیک ساعت 9 خوابم میگیره و سردرد میگیرم اصلا تمرکز ندارم که درسای بعدیو بخونم! جالبه بعدش ممکنه اصلا تا 1 خوابم نبره ولی اصلا حس خوندن نیست! چکار کنم که حداقل تا 11 بخونم؟

----------


## Hello

چرا میخوای حتما بیدار بموني ؟ 
خوب 9 بخواب عوضش صبح زود پا شو 
بازدهی ذهن هم صبح خیلی بهتره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*منم مشکل تورو دارم بعد 11 دیگ اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم... ولی تا 1.5 بیدارم 

البته اگه میخوای از الان فشار بیارريخوابت کم منی تا کنکور نابود میشه پشنهاد من از اول تیر تا 26 تیر با قرص ريتالين (که البته بدون تجویز پزشک نمیشه _ عوارضم زیاد داره ) میتونی با 4 ساعت خواب و تمرکز بالا درس بخونی..... البته از اول تیر نه این که از الان شروع کنی !*

----------


## Tzar

منم شب نمیتونم بخونم .
بهترین کار ، زود بلند شدن و جبران در طول روزه .....

----------


## king of konkur

> *منم مشکل تورو دارم بعد 11 دیگ اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم... ولی تا 1.5 بیدارم 
> 
> البته اگه میخوای از الان فشار بیارريخوابت کم منی تا کنکور نابود میشه پشنهاد من از اول تیر تا 26 تیر با قرص ريتالين (که البته بدون تجویز پزشک نمیشه _ عوارضم زیاد داره ) میتونی با 4 ساعت خواب و تمرکز بالا درس بخونی..... البته از اول تیر نه این که از الان شروع کنی !*


داداش این ریتالین ک میگی عوارضش خیلیه؟؟؟من شنیدم واسه بیش فعالهاس
میشه ی توضیحی درموردش بدی؟؟؟یه ماه آخر بخوریم واقعن تمرکزو تا حد قابل قبولی زیاد میکنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

> داداش این ریتالین ک میگی عوارضش خیلیه؟؟؟من شنیدم واسه بیش فعالهاس
> میشه ی توضیحی درموردش بدی؟؟؟یه ماه آخر بخوریم واقعن تمرکزو تا حد قابل قبولی زیاد میکنه؟؟؟؟


سلام
دوستان برای چی قرص تجویز میکنید!!!
نه دوست من این قرص رو نگیرید -- این قرص به مغزتون فشار میاره و بعد از مدتی که فعالیت مغز شما رو بالا برد اثرش از بین میره و چنان خوابتون میبره که با بمب هم نمیشه بیدارت کرد
یکی از دوستانم از همین قرص استفاده کرد و اثرات منفی روی مغزش گذاشته --  به قرص اعتیاد پیدا کرده یعنی بدون اون دیگه نمیتونی درس بخونی و این خوب نیست
نظر من هم اینه که شب زود بخواب و عوضش صبح زود از خواب بیدار شو و درست رو بخون. اینجوری هم خییلی بهتره تا با زور کافئین و قرص بخوای خودتو تا 12-1 شب بیدار نگه داری
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام
> دوستان برای چی قرص تجویز میکنید!!!
> نه دوست من این قرص رو نگیرید -- این قرص به مغزتون فشار میاره و بعد از مدتی که فعالیت مغز شما رو بالا برد اثرش از بین میره و چنان خوابتون میبره که با بمب هم نمیشه بیدارت کرد
> یکی از دوستانم از همین قرص استفاده کرد و اثرات منفی روی مغزش گذاشته --  به قرص اعتیاد پیدا کرده یعنی بدون اون دیگه نمیتونی درس بخونی و این خوب نیست
> نظر من هم اینه که شب زود بخواب و عوضش صبح زود از خواب بیدار شو و درست رو بخون. اینجوری هم خییلی بهتره تا با زور کافئین و قرص بخوای خودتو تا 12-1 شب بیدار نگه داری
> موفق باشی


ب شدت ازت تشکر میکنم
مرسی

----------


## S.N.M19

برعکس من 
آرزوی من اینه که شب زود بخوابم و در عوضش صیح زود بیدارشم

----------


## Hello

> داداش این ریتالین ک میگی عوارضش خیلیه؟؟؟من شنیدم واسه بیش فعالهاس
> میشه ی توضیحی درموردش بدی؟؟؟یه ماه آخر بخوریم واقعن تمرکزو تا حد قابل قبولی زیاد میکنه؟؟؟؟


ببین ريتالين حتی اگه کم مصرف کنی هم عوارض خواهد داشت ولی از هر فرد به فرد دیگه ای فرق داره 
آره کمک میکنه برا تمرکز 
ولی بعدش که اثرش رفت که بین 2 تا 4 ساعت طول میکشه بسته به متابوليسمت اونقد خسته میشی حال درس رو هم نخواهی داشت و اگه چن بار بندازي دیگه نمی تونی مثل قبل بدون ريتالين تمرکز کنی و یه مدت زمان میبره تمرکزتو پس بگیری 
این به اون در ؟ 
یکی از عوارضشم اظطراب و حملات اظطراب
بازم میخوای مصرفش کنی؟ 
میخوای بازم برات عوارض بیارم یا همونایی که گفتم کافيين ؟
ولی سخت نیست بدست آوردنش

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام دوست عزیز شما ظهر بعد از نهار استراحت میکنید ؟؟
شما اگه صبح زود از خواب بیدار میشید حتما باید بعد از نهار یک ساعت بخوابید تا بعداز ان با انرزی درس را شروع کنید ودر ضمن بعد از خواب ظهر مستقیم سر درس نروید حتما میوه بخورید که سرحال بشید. :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> سلام دوست عزیز شما ظهر بعد از نهار استراحت میکنید ؟؟
> شما اگه صبح زود از خواب بیدار میشید حتما باید بعد از نهار یک ساعت بخوابید تا بعداز ان با انرزی درس را شروع کنید ودر ضمن بعد از خواب ظهر مستقیم سر درس نروید حتما میوه بخورید که سرحال بشید.


زود که از خواب بیدار میشم تا ناهار میخونم بعد 1 ساعت سعی میکنم بخوابم ولی اصلا خوابم نمیبره بعد تا 9 که میخونم خیلی خسته میشم دیگه نمیتونم ادامه بدم!

----------


## Huot

سلام ما دنبال اینیم شب راس ساعت بخوابیم باز دیر میشه تو دنبال اینی که دیر بخوابی ، هرکس دنبال نداشته هاش  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

برای هر کس فرق میکنه برای بعضی ها خیلی عوارض داره برای بعضی ها هم نه.... برای من عوارض نداشت تا حالا البته من زیر نظر پزشک مصرف میکنم... ! ولی خب بهتر ادم مصرف نکنه ولی تاثیر داره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

راحت بشین درست رو بخون دیگه ! تایم خوابت رو درست کنی تایم درسخوندنت هم باهاش هماهنگ میشه !
ساعت 12:27 و من دارم فتوسنتز میخونم  :Yahoo (21):  ...

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

ساعت 12.39 و من امروز رو خوندم و الان دارم برنامه تکمیلی فردا رو مینویسم  تقلب نکنین!! خخخخ

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

یه دقیقه بعدش یعنی 12.40 برق رفت و مجبورم با برنامه مدون جلو برم خخخخ

----------


## محسن حاجیان

سلام دوست عزیز 
ببین من نظرمو میگم 
کسایی که موافق هستن بگن 
بر اساس مطالعات علمی بهترین زمان خواب 10 الی 5 صبح هست ( یکی از دلایل بودن نماز ) است ،،،
اگه میخوای تلوزیون ببینی و تفریح کنی ،،، بزار شب ،،، و کل روز رو بخون ،،، من خودم الانم این اشتباه رو دارم ولی دارم تمام سعیم رو برای ترکش میکنم چون شب ها مثلا ساعت هشت به بعد ادم کمتر انرژی داره ،،،، میشه خوند ها ،،، ولی برای استراحت کلی میگم ،،،
هیچی مثل روز ها نیست

----------


## Unknown Soldier

عمومی ها رو حتما بین اختصاصی ها بخون
عصر شروع کن به ورزش کردن ی 15 مین    و ی استراحت 45 مین هم بکن بعدش.

----------


## mahsa dr

> زود که از خواب بیدار میشم تا ناهار میخونم بعد 1 ساعت سعی میکنم بخوابم ولی اصلا خوابم نمیبره بعد تا 9 که میخونم خیلی خسته میشم دیگه نمیتونم ادامه بدم!


سلام شما شاید یکسره درس میخونین؟ بین هر یک ساعت نیم درس خوندن 20 دقیقه  چشماتونو رو هم بزارید وبه هیچی فکر نکنین.

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhsn.1177mj


سلام عزیزان من همیشه نزدیک ساعت 9 خوابم میگیره و سردرد میگیرم اصلا تمرکز ندارم که درسای بعدیو بخونم! جالبه بعدش ممکنه اصلا تا 1 خوابم نبره ولی اصلا حس خوندن نیست! چکار کنم که حداقل تا 11 بخونم؟


سلام
چرا سعی نمیکنید بجای اخر شب , همون موقع کع از خواب بلند میشین درس بخونید؟
نکته جالبی که وجود داره , و در اکثر کسایی که این مشکل رو دارا هستن موجوده این هست که , خیلیا بعد از برخواستن از خواب , درس نمیخونن و , به قول معروف این پا اون پا میکنن , به امید اینکه تا شب کلی وقت هست و میتونن اواخر شب جبران کنن روز خودشون رو سپری میکنن , که باعث بوجود امدن چندتا مشکل میشه:
-ساعت مطالعه افت میکنه 
-بدلیل خستگی ناشی از کارهای روز ,مغز بازدهی اول روز رو نداره
-بتدریج با نزدیک شدن به اخر شب , استرس ناشی از نخوندن و به سرانجام نرسوندن برنامه هم از یکطرف میاد سراغ ادم.
شما هعمون موقع که از خواب بلند میشین نهایتا بهد از یک ساعت صرف صبحانه و ریکاوری کوتاه , شروع به خوندن کنید و از تایمی که دارین استفاده مناسب کنید خیلی بهتره تا اینکه , سعی کنید اخر شب ,بدلیل کاهش تمرکز و خستگی مغز به زور درس بخونین .*

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> *
> سلام
> چرا سعی نمیکنید بجای اخر شب , همون موقع کع از خواب بلند میشین درس بخونید؟
> نکته جالبی که وجود داره , و در اکثر کسایی که این مشکل رو دارا هستن موجوده این هست که , خیلیا بعد از برخواستن از خواب , درس نمیخونن و , به قول معروف این پا اون پا میکنن , به امید اینکه تا شب کلی وقت هست و میتونن اواخر شب جبران کنن روز خودشون رو سپری میکنن , که باعث بوجود امدن چندتا مشکل میشه:
> -ساعت مطالعه افت میکنه 
> -بدلیل خستگی ناشی از کارهای روز ,مغز بازدهی اول روز رو نداره
> -بتدریج با نزدیک شدن به اخر شب , استرس ناشی از نخوندن و به سرانجام نرسوندن برنامه هم از یکطرف میاد سراغ ادم.
> شما هعمون موقع که از خواب بلند میشین نهایتا بهد از یک ساعت صرف صبحانه و ریکاوری کوتاه , شروع به خوندن کنید و از تایمی که دارین استفاده مناسب کنید خیلی بهتره تا اینکه , سعی کنید اخر شب ,بدلیل کاهش تمرکز و خستگی مغز به زور درس بخونین .*


نه اصلا اینطور که میگین نیست! من همیشه صبح زود بیدار میشم شروع میکنم به خوندن! ولی خب دوس دارم تا 11 حداقل بخونم که دیگه کشش ندارم!

----------

